# About dog shows



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I love waching dog shows, wached both shows last night. And I discovered that a handler and an owner are not the same person sometimes. It surprised me, I always thought that it's the same, a person who owns a dog also shows it. Can somebody educate me a little bit how it works, I'm curious.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There are professional handlers whose 'job' is to show dogs for people. It takes experience to show a dog to its championship and often times, a dog can get that championship a lot faster if an experienced handler takes them into the ring. 

One thing I've learned is that it isn't as easy as it looks to show a dog! Especially the grooming aspect for maltese, I am no competition to those experienced breeders/handlers when it comes to grooming!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

It doesn't look at all easy to me to handle a dog in the ring (and prior to that, with all the practice plus all the grooming)! I struggle just to keep Midis in a full coat and looking nice, and if I'm lucky he will also ACT nice, but I sure couldn't depend on him behaving in a show ring! I don't know how people do it, unless that is their full-time job and all they do. I admire them!

Cyndi


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You can often find handler classes if you check with your local kennel clubs. I am thinking of taking one just for fun next year so my dogs behave like show dogs even if they aren't.


----------

